# Best way to get prescribed xanax?



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

Im going to the psychiatrist that i saw 3 years ago....havent been back to him or seen another psych since then. Last time i went, i told him about my social anxiety and he prescribed me some SSRI's. After extensive research on SSRI's i have decided that i will never take them because of the sexual and other possible side effects. 

I went to the emergency room a couple months ago because i was having a panic attack and they prescribed me klonopin and that seemed to really help. So i am wondering what i need to say to the psychiatrist to get him to prescribe me xanax or klonopin. 

My brother is a doctor and so is my dad, and they always talk about the pill heads that try to get medication from them and i dont want to be perceived or come off that way, but i know what works for me and dont want to waste his/my time by not telling him exactly what i am willing and not willing to take. 

Any help on how to approach my psychiatrist about this would be very helpful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cindy8701 (May 5, 2011)

I would simply voice your situation, say you have tried the SSRIs, concerned by the side effects, than say you had been prescribed the Klonopin and found it had helped. Trying to lie, fake symptoms or be suggestive will make you look like a junkie. Just be honest.


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, thanks for the response, that was my plan. I guess i just find it hard to not sound "suggestive". I also, always assume people think i am lying to them when i am in situations like this so it makes me more uncomfortable and makes them think i am lying to them lol. Self fulfilling prophecy's, I love social anxiety.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Klonopin has the longer half-like and is better suited for longer term use than is Xanax. IMHO. I agree with the poster above with respect to just being honest. I would state that you were treated with Klonopin for a panic attack and that it really helped. That you would like to try it to address your GAD/SAD symptoms and to help prevent any future panic attacks.

The use of Benzo's (Klonopin/Xanax) for long term treatment of anxiety disorders is complicated. On one hand is the fact that they work like nothing else (IMHO). This relief comes at a price however. Benzo's can cause memory loss and interfere with some cognitive function. They also can be VERY addictive. Lastly, they can cause severe withdrawal that can ultimately be deadly if not properly discontinued (by taper under medical supervision). This is because they can cause psychosis,tremors, seizures and possibly death. So make sure you never stop taking them abruptly (or don't run out).

That being said, many people use Benzo's to successfully treat the symptoms of their GAD/SAD/SP.


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info huk!


----------

